# anyone bought sx os from axiogame?



## sssmc (Jun 22, 2018)

I did pre-order sx os from axiogame
but I still have not received it
they do not reply to my emails
I don't even know they're reading it
has anyone received it?
my order num is 6200s


----------



## Hondyn (Jun 22, 2018)

sssmc said:


> I did pre-order sx os from axiogame
> but I still have not received it
> they do not reply to my emails
> I don't even know they're reading it
> ...


Youre not the first one who complains about them. They re prob scammers


----------



## SodaSoba (Jun 22, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-order...still-processing-is-this-normal.507573/unread


----------



## maxx488 (Jun 22, 2018)

Bought mine from online-trends and they delivered in 5 hours. Should've research more buddy!


----------



## dejokers (Jun 22, 2018)

i think you need wait little bit longger, i doubt it scam because they include in team-xecuter where to buy on their website, or you can contact team xecuter ffor your problem


----------



## LIKEaBOSS18123 (Jun 22, 2018)

My order was in the 7000s and i payed on the 20 and got the code today so they are legit.


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 22, 2018)

I pre ordered from axiom and I got mine on the 20th. Check your spam folder. That's where my code was hiding


----------



## bajul (Jun 22, 2018)

just buy 20 code from axiom
it only takes about 6 hours after payment
need fast? should pray


----------



## slicer2k (Jun 25, 2018)

The orders status after the payment disappears? i ordered received a message and it's not listed in my account anymore.


----------



## cyris69 (Jun 25, 2018)

Just  got mine after 1.5  days


----------



## slicer2k (Jun 25, 2018)

cyris69 said:


> Just  got mine after 1.5  days




they charged your cc when you made the order?


----------



## digitalhenry (Jun 25, 2018)

I order mine 24 hours ago and still haven't gotten my card process. I've emailed them and haven't heard back.

I don't think they are a scam but TX should really automate the purchasing codes without haven't to wait so long for it. Impatiently waiting for my code to arrive.


----------



## cyris69 (Jun 25, 2018)

slicer2k said:


> they charged your cc when you made the order?


So I ordered on 23rd, charged in evening of 24th, got my code like  45 mins ago. The email will go to spam. Order wasn't viewable until after they charged me..


----------

